# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  El Congreso aprueba la regulación de las aguas subterráneas

## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...terraneas.aspx

*El Congreso aprueba la regulación de las aguas subterráneas*

25/10/2012


El Congreso ha aprobado el proyecto de Ley de Medidas Urgentes en materia de Medio Ambiente para reformar, entre otras, la Ley de Aguas al objeto de regular las aguas subterráneas y racionalizar la gestión y su uso, y para recuperar la competencia sancionadora del Estado (policía hidráulica).

*EFE.-* Con esta iniciativa, aprobada con el apoyo del PP y que se remitirá ahora al Senado, el Ejecutivo busca además simplificar y agilizar otras dos leyes: la de Patrimonio Natural y Biodiversidad, y la relativa a Residuos y Suelos Contaminados. 
En la reforma de la Ley de Aguas, el texto recoge también una disposición específica para la cesión de derechos en el ámbito territorial del Alto Guadiana, que determina que los titulares de aprovechamientos de agua podrán transmitirlos de forma irreversible y en su totalidad a otros titulares de aprovechamientos durante un plazo de tiempo que finalizará en diciembre de 2035. 
Sobre la ley de Patrimonio Natural y de Biodiversidad, la modificación, según el proyecto, se justifica por el solapamiento que hay de las diversas normas, de tal manera que se unifican las distintas figuras protectoras y de gestión de los espacios protegidos y de la Red Natura 2000. 
En cuanto al cambio de la Ley de Residuos, la propuesta es establecer sistemas de depósito que garanticen la devolución de las cantidades depositadas y el retorno del producto para su tratamiento en los casos de residuos de difícil eliminación. 
Además se quiere promover, entre otros, el tratamiento completo de los residuos dentro de la UE, con el fin de evitar el impacto ambiental de su transporte fuera de ella. 
Durante el debate, tanto Izquierda Plural como el grupo socialista han considerado que el proyecto sólo "desprotege" el medio ambiente, mientras que CIU ha reprochado que en materia de patrimonio nacional se invaden las competencias autonómicas.

----------


## perdiguera

Pobre alto Guadiana, me parece.

----------


## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic... en meses.aspx

*Cotillas: los pozos ilegales estarán resueltos satisfactoriamente en meses*


09/11/2012


El presidente del PP de Ciudad Real, Carlos Cotillas, ha anunciado hoy que el problema de los pozos ilegales del Alto Guadiana quedará resuelto "satisfactoriamente en unos meses". 
EFE.- El dirigente popular ha explicado en rueda de prensa que gracias al Proyecto de Ley de Medidas Urgentes en Materia de Medio Ambiente aprobado en el Senado, los agricultores podrán "mirar el futuro con más optimismo al favorecer el intercambio de los derechos de riego", según ha dicho. 
Cotillas entiende que con esta nueva ley se podrá regularizar de manera definitiva aquellos pozos que necesitan los agricultores y al mismo tiempo podrá generar "más producción y eficacia" en la zona del Alto Guadiana. 
El también portavoz de Agricultura del PP en el Cámara Alta ha subrayado que son medidas "muy importantes porque afectan a un sector que está contribuyendo de manera decisiva a la recuperación económica de la región y a la creación de empleo", ha dicho. 
Cotillas está convencido de que, en breve, los agricultores trabajarán "con la tranquilidad de que su trabajo dará fruto y que no serán perseguidos y sancionados, como venía ocurriendo hasta ahora", ha señalado. 
En el último pleno del Senado, Cotillas fue el encargado de defender la moción relativa al desarrollo de la agricultura ecológica para que el sector pueda acceder a mejoras tecnológicas y de comercialización. 
El senador ciudadrealeño ha recordado que en Ciudad Real hay 2.197 operadores de agricultura ecológica y 86.568 hectáreas dedicadas a estos cultivos, además de 48 explotaciones ganaderas ecológicas y 48 actividades industriales dedicadas a la producción ecológica. 
En términos nacionales, Castilla-La Mancha, según el dirigente popular, es la primera región en número de hectáreas dedicada a la agricultura ecológica.

----------


## REEGE

No corre éste ni ná... eso es imposible!!!!!
Ya me gustaria eso a mí... y a todos los que estamos aquí!!

----------


## perdiguera

Peor que imposible es que no lo hagan bien al hacerlo tan rápido.
Me temo un coladero tras otro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me temo un coladero tras otro.


Eso tenlo ya por seguro.

----------


## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...iso-legal.aspx

*Cospeda cree que está muy cerca la solución para regularizar los 5.000 pozos*

*Situados en la zona del Alto Guadiana tras un año de negociaciones*

10/12/2012



La presidenta de Castilla-La Mancha, María Dolores de Cospedal, ha anunciado que está "muy cerca la solución" para regularizar alrededor de 5.000 pozos de la zona del Alto Guadiana y ha recalcado que habrá "acuerdos" inmediatos con el Ministerio de Agricultura en este asunto tras un año de negociaciones.

   En la tradicional comida de hermandad de la Asociación Agraria de Jóvenes Agricultores (Asaja) de Ciudad Real y ante 1.500 agricultores, Cospedal ha solicitado "paciencia" a aquellos que desde hace 30 años vienen reclamando una regularización de los pozos, especialmente en la provincia de Ciudad Real. 
   En este sentido, ha asegurado que finalmente habrá "acuerdos" inmediatos con el Ministerio de Agricultura tras un año de negociaciones. 
   Igualmente, la presidenta del Ejecutivo regional ha adelantado que también están "muy cerca" la aprobación de los planes de la Cuenca del Tajo y del Guadiana, para "disfrutar de verdad y sin demagogias" del agua que discurre por Castilla-La Mancha. 
   Por su parte, el presidente nacional de Asaja, Pedro Barato, ha reconocido el compromiso por parte del Gobierno regional y del Ministerio de Agricutura de "arreglar" la regularización de más de 5.000 pozos. 
   Según ha confirmado Barato, algunos de los pozos están "viendo ya la luz", pero aún queda todavía expedientes por "solucionar", cuando tan sólo hace un año, ha dicho, los agricultores se preguntaban "dónde estaba la fotocopiadora de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana", en relación a los expedientes sobre pozos irregulares. 

   En la misma línea, se ha pronunciado el ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, quien recordado que el anterior Gobierno había dejado sin regular las cuencas ni planes hidrológicos de los ríos. 
    Aún así, ha garantizado que se acortarán los plazos tanto para la regularización de los pozos como para dar solución "de una vez" a los problemas hídricos de España.

----------


## Luján

Creo que todo esto cae por la base.

Pozos ilegales => regularización => continúa la extracción => gente contenta => votos a favor => el acuífero da igual.
Pozos ilegales => cierre => disminuye la extracción (mejora el acuífero) => gente descontenta => votos en contra.

----------


## sergi1907

> Creo que todo esto cae por la base.
> 
> Pozos ilegales => regularización => continúa la extracción => gente contenta => votos a favor => el acuífero da igual.
> Pozos ilegales => cierre => disminuye la extracción (mejora el acuífero) => gente descontenta => votos en contra.


No lo podrías haber explicado mejor.
Al final todo se reduce a que la gente te vote para poder seguir en el poder

----------

